# Which is stiffer: Lib Tech TRS or Travis Rice??



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

anybody know?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Depends on which size T.Rice you're on the 53 is the jibby one and is shorter, the 57 I want to say is past mid stiff, and the 61.5 is fucking ungodly stiff. While the TRS is a hair past mid stiff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

I believe the Travis Rice but not by much..chk the libtech website. they have all the 09 product/specs.. I have ridden both of last years TRS/Travis Rice and the T.Rice was stiffer but this years not absolutely sure...good luck. CHK THE LIB SITE FOR THE POOP ON THE BOARDS DEMO THEM IF YOU CAN.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

hmmm the website also says for stiffness, with 10 being the stiffest
Skate Banana 156 = 6
TRS 154 = 5

this can't be right can it?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No its not right. Websites I've found well say one thing and the board will ride another way. Its like how a company rates boot flex, its a bunch of people standing around flexing the boot going ok feels like a 4, feels like a 6, feels like a 5, etc. etc. and they just take the median of it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

agree with BA. That does not sound right the SB is softer and TRS is much stiffer... go figure hmm I have ridden both to me the SB is a bit of a noodle....just my two cents worth.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

BA how would you compare the 09 TRS BTX and the GNU Street? I'm really torn between the two. 

Also, I'm looking at the T.Rice pro 157 for a powder board (I weigh 155 so should I go 153?). I'm not 100% sold on that either. We don't get much (read: any) powder around here to demo one. I won't really know how it feels until I get a trip out west.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Street series is a jib stick like you're skate banana, while the TRS is an all mountain board. I think when you go west man pop into some shops and see if they'll let you demo a few "pow" boards on a good day to see what you like don't like.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Awesome that helps a lot. I was looking for a more all mtn board more than a jib stick. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

so the websites a croc of shit, good to know. do you guys rekon the bananas are gonna sell out as quick as last season?


BA that clip on ur sites quite amusing...the dude dancing at the end when his mate eats it LOL


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah man that came across IM today while I was working on some stuff and thought it was hilarious.

All I know right now we're sitting on a grip of DK vertighoul BTX boards and they don't seem to be moving so quick. I think with all the companies coming out with Rocker you're going to see it take a bit longer for Mervin to sell out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

heaps more competition this year we shall see.. It is going to be interesting as all these new R camber boards by buttloads of reputable companies are demoed at resort across the country... who knows what will be hot?? Id hate to be a shop owner trying to figure that out.

I have come to the conlcusion from my own experiences and things I have heard on this site that they all ride differently, so your guess is as good as mine..I wonder if you can bet in vegas on what the next hot snowboard innovation will be?? ha ha....

I sense there are alot of Lib zombies out there who will close thier minds and not try the newer designs; heck I had a hell of a time getting anyone to try to bataleons last year, but they all wanted to ride the TRS BTX ....go figure.... ever seen one of those eight balls you shake up turn over and find the answer to your question??


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Got one of those sitting here. I think its funny you had a hard time at Meadows getting people on TBT, when I lived in WA we had some of their rep riders instructing at Stevens Pass and I think just about everyone on that mountain rode a Bataleon, plus Brandon was repping them out of the Portland area so they were plentiful up there on Hood.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

I mean I had a hard time getting "instructors" to try bataleon....bloody knuckledraggin instructors

All the blokes in the shop at meadows had ridden the bataleons...people are strange..when your a stranger... maybe it was me?? do ya think..... You are right though I have seen plenty of them on the hill at meadows mostly the evil twin. 

Y


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I think certain areas are really weird when it comes to various brands. I'd have to almost say that certain parts of the east coast are in a time warp, like trends that were 2 seasons old will hit there this year. 

CO seems a bit more open to trying new stuff, then again we have like 120398484838382738585 shops.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

yep sounds plausible to me...but people are just WEIRD

This year I am just going to keep my mouth shut and stop trying to turn folks on to all this new tech...its exhausting, and quite honestly no one wants to hear that what they are riding is old hat. I suppose what really matters it to just ride and revel in the stoke of schralping no matter what you chose to strap on.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

may i ask why you have stair lifts in your sig


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

well i just picked up 157 TRice BTX. stiff yes. not so bad. compared to my 158 GNU Vertigo, the Vertigo is 1-2 notches stiffer then the Rice. more of an all mountain rider so i stay away from jib sticks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

I think you are going to be really happy with the board. I will be picking up my TRS Btx next month and I would be really interested about your thoughts regarding how your T.rice btx performs.

Please make sure you post your feelings here so we can all comment. I rode the T rice last year w/mtx and no banana and I really really liked the stick...with btx this year it should be even more filthy...let us know!!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

oneplankawanka said:


> I think you are going to be really happy with the board. I will be picking up my TRS Btx next month and I would be really interested about your thoughts regarding how your T.rice btx performs.
> 
> Please make sure you post your feelings here so we can all comment.


Ditto. Based on BA's comments (seiously I spent 5 days reading websites and couldn't get a clear picture until I asked BA) I decided on the TRS BTX 154 for my every day fun but I'd like to hear how you like the T.Rice since I'll be looking for a powder board.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

hey mooz I think you will find the TRS performs pretty damn well in the pow pow.. I loved my 08 Trs BTX everywhere I rode it. Please share your thoughts when you do get a chance to ride the TRS or whatever else you purchase for those special face shot days...cheers


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

well, been riding my T.Rice BTX since thanksgiving. just love it. not much of a park guy, but i did some boxes and the board felt just fine. as far as a POW board, this thing just floats over POW. was in Vermont for that Winter Storm in December, Mt. Snow got 20+ inches and my board was loving it. last weekend they got hit with some more POW and again the board was just perfect. lovign the BTX. it doesnt turn ice into powder but when u do catch a patch of ice, it is alot easier to controll the board then before.


----------

